# Local 3 quick question



## leckie1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey folks. I'm pretty new here so sorry if this isn't exactly on topic, but can anyone answer a question about Local 3, NYC? 



Q: What is the "H" Division? 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
From guys here, I understand local 3 is a great local with very high pay rate.
There are several guys here that are familiar.
So, lets wait for them to respond.


----------

